# Es herbstet !



## Limnos (10. Okt. 2013)

Wenn die Blütenvielfalt weniger wird, holen die Blätter und Früchte es nach, uns mit Farben zu erfreuen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Titran (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Es herbstet !*

Was heisst hier es herbstet

Bei uns fallen die ersten Scheeflocken bis auf 600m/üM auf ca.700m/üM bleibt die weisse Pracht liegen. Temperatur heut morgen 8:00Uhr +11C  vor 5 Min +1C

Winterliche Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Andreas


----------



## Kamilah (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Es herbstet !*

715 Meter ü.N.N. ist der Winter ausgebrochen.
1°C und es schneit und bleibt zum Teil auch liegen.
Ist verdammt früh dieses Jahr.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Es herbstet !*

Morgen Wolfgang 
Deine Bilder sind mal wieder oki

und Andreas 
das ist ja 102


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Es herbstet !*

Moin,
die bunten Bilder von Wolfgang sind herrlich 
Das "weiße Zeug" kann gern auf den hohen Bergen liegen,
da wollt ihr es ja auch... hier verschone man uns bitte


----------



## dragsterrobby (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Es herbstet !*

Moin,
dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Ganz oben auf den Berg mit der weißen Pracht, denn da gehört sie hin und hier brauch ich das mal garnicht1


----------



## Limnos (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Es herbstet !*

Hi

Für mich ist auch das einzig Gute an Winter und Schnee, dass ich mich auf´s Frühjahr freuen kann.

Hier noch ein Nachschlag:
 1 __ Moosbeere   2 __ Rotdorn   3/5/8 Schidblatt (Darmera)   4 __ Pfaffenhütchen   6 Akanhus   7 __ Herbstzeitlose


----------



## misudapi (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Es herbstet !*

Hallo Wolfgang 
deine Bilder sind einfach nur Klasse  
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Es herbstet !*

Hi Wolfgang,

ja es hebstet.

Meine Aronstäbe (Arum pictum v. pictum, A. pictum v. sagittifolium, A. apulum, A. dioscoroides, A. hygrophilum), die Totes Pferd Aronstäbe (Helicodicerus muscivorus), die Kanarendrachenwurze (Dracunculus canariensis), und meine letzte __ Alraune (Mandragora officinalis) haben wieder mit den Austrieb angefangen und werden den Winter über vor Kellerfenster hoffentlich gut weiterwachsen.

Nun wird's auch wieder Zeit die ganzen neuen Aussaaten der Kaltkeimer zu starten


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Es herbstet !*

erstmalig im garten
Orostachys Chinesische Narrenkappe
 

... und der Herbst zeigte sich heute von seiner allerschönsten Seite


----------

